# ResoNix Sound Solutions - Pre-Orders Now Open!



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys, some of you may have seen my other thread about the start of my new venture in the sound deadening business.. well www.ResoNixSoundSolutions.com is finally open for business!

We are an automotive sound treatment company that offers top quality products that provide superior performance in their respective categories. No gimmicks, no baseless claims, no nonsense. Constrained layer dampers, decouplers, (and potentially noise barriers) are part of our soon to be released line-up with a focus on data-backed, solutions-based products developed for enthusiasts, by enthusiasts.

Some of you are familiar with the fact that the previous favorite for enthusiasts has shut down their store. I was pretty upset when i saw that since i used their products exclusively in my shop and didnt have much faith in other products out there, so i followed that old saying.. If you want it done right, you have to do it yourself. My goal was to make a superior CLD and Decoupler than any other offered on the market, and after months of samples, prototypes, changes, testing, changes, more testing, etc.. we are finally comfortable with the products that we can say with confidence, is the best on the market for what they do.

We also have a how-to guide that as of right now, focuses on what the products are and how they work but also includes examples of how to use them in your car. As of right now, we only have a section up for door installs, but that will be growing shortly.

We have an ETA of 2 weeks for the CLD to arrive, and 3-4 weeks for the CCF to arrive. Our industrial strength, vinyl-compatible is currently available and ready to ship (as soon as i add it to the site which i will do tonight). We are also working on coming out with a hydrophobic fiber mat material, as well as CCF rings to couple your door or dash mounted speakers to their respective panels to promote the best sound possible.

Any questions or comments, feel free to leave them below.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Side note: Velcro is the only thing in stock. If you order that, along with other products that are on back order, im going to ship them all when the products get here unless you say otherwise. I will have to set up an option or just email everyone individually as they come in


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations and and good luck, I'd like to see it in Best Buy to get my discount.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> Congratulations and and good luck, I'd like to see it in Best Buy to get my discount.


Thanks. I doubt itll make it to the shelves of best buy lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good Luck Nick! An awesome venture!!! I know you will do an excellent job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Congrats Nick I know you’ll be successful with this good luck sir.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Alrojoca said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations and and good luck, I'd like to see it in Best Buy to get my discount. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


What is best buy? That **** is obsolete. Its amazon now


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

This is great news Nick... Congrats!

This is an awesome thing your doing for us enthusiasts and it's happening right in my back yard! You're definitely a big catalyst for bringing mobile audio back to the North East!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Truthunter said:


> This is great news Nick... Congrats!
> 
> This is an awesome thing your doing for us enthusiasts and it's happening right in my back yard! You're definitely a big catalyst for bringing mobile audio back to the North East!


Thanks! Now come help me unload these pallets! :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

In the other thread, you may have seen me talking about the differences between the decoupling foam I am coming out with vs the typical, rebranded ensolite type product that usually comes in 1/8", 1/4", and 1/2". I made a video showing and explaining the differences (to the best of my ability on the spot and in one take lol) and why I think ours is the best choice in a sea of sub-par CCF's. I do not want to bash, but I honestly don't believe there is one good closed cell foam option out there that isn't less than $10 per square foot.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

woops, video was private. should be fine now.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey Nick. Did I see in the old thread that your CCF has adhesive backing?

If not, how do you recommend adhering it to panels? Your velcro?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JamesRC said:


> Hey Nick. Did I see in the old thread that your CCF has adhesive backing?
> 
> If not, how do you recommend adhering it to panels? Your velcro?


It has automotive grade peel and stick adhesive.


----------



## Furyan (Apr 6, 2019)

Congrats on your new venture. Im new to these products and was looking at another companys product (Kolossus) for CLD to put in my ride. Could you tell me how yours compares to thiers and what bundle or amount I would need for 4 doors and a liftgate door for a Dodge Durango? Thanks!


----------



## Rolow (Nov 7, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> It has automotive grade peel and stick adhesive.


Any idea the melting point of the glue? I used a competitors peel and stick the glue melted and made a huge mess. It was so bad that the glue was puddling up on my door sills.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Rolow said:


> Any idea the melting point of the glue? I used a competitors peel and stick the glue melted and made a huge mess. It was so bad that the glue was puddling up on my door sills.


PM me who's it was and I'll find out what glue they used. Ours is rated to handle 300f

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey Nick,
Do you by any chance have any waterfall graphs comparing your rectangle CLD to your square? I was just curious as to how much better the square is. 

Obviously the people that want the best sound deadening should use the squares, but for those looking to just do a decent job of knocking down some vibrations, the rectangles might be good enough.

I am asking because after our phone conversation I know I would be using nearly all of the squares on my truck but would have some rectangles left over if I ordered a half box of each. I wanted to use the extra on my wife's car and if I have extra rectangles, I could use those if they are decent compared to the squares. Otherwise I would order a full box of the squares.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jdunk54nl said:


> Hey Nick,
> Do you by any chance have any waterfall graphs comparing your rectangle CLD to your square? I was just curious as to how much better the square is.
> 
> Obviously the people that want the best sound deadening should use the squares, but for those looking to just do a decent job of knocking down some vibrations, the rectangles might be good enough.
> ...


Not yet. I'm going to leave that up to Chris and his independent testing. I was more concerned about the squares and their performance since the rectangles are of the same butyl and aluminum, just thinner. I can tell you this though, the squares are much more badass than the rectangles.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I got to put my hands on the squares and rectangles today and compare them to another very good product and Nicks product is very nice. I see this product as being great!


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I told Nick this,
He needs to add one more "item" to his website. The "Buy Nick a Beer" item. 
Or just share is paypal/venmo info so we can send him it without going through the business.

I can't imagine how much work has gone into all of this sound deadening stuff, and in reality mostly for the DIYMA community.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jdunk54nl said:


> I told Nick this,
> He needs to add one more "item" to his website. The "Buy Nick a Beer" item.
> Or just share is paypal/venmo info so we can send him it without going through the business.
> 
> I can't imagine how much work has gone into all of this sound deadening stuff, and in reality mostly for the DIYMA community.


Thank you <3

But like i told you, i'd need to make it a "buy Nick a bottle of cheap vodka to keep him sane" button :laugh:


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

ToNasty said:


> What is best buy? That **** is obsolete. Its amazon now


Still around for a reason, since they do price matching, products are fresher and not products that have been repurchased 2-3 times from 2-3 companies that went out of business, and then sent to you.

Limited products and inventory but any issues can be solved locally, it can be returned or replaced within the warranty period, extended warranties can be convenient. 
And when you buy locally you support your local economy. 

It's too early, now but when it becomes popular with small shops and it succeeds it may be worth a try.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys, this stuff will never, ever see the shelf of best buy. Alro, we all know you come to diyma for off topic, but keep it on topic.


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Pre order placed can’t wait for the stuff to get here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

locoface said:


> Pre order placed can’t wait for the stuff to get here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WELL YOU GON' WAIT!

Thanks for the support brother


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> WELL YOU GON' WAIT!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support brother




WAIT I SHALL, totally worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Took others advice from the last thread. I will be building a vehicle database and adding cars as i work on them. I will also be offering the opportunity for ResoNix products users cars to be featured in the vehicle database so long as they follow a normal method, and can get multiple pics of each step along the way. I will elaborate more about this in the future


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

locoface said:


> Pre order placed can’t wait for the stuff to get here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. My car is already apart. :surprised:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nyquistrate said:


> Ditto. My car is already apart. :surprised:


Got your order. Based on the order size it looks like your trying to sound deaden an RV! lol. Thanks for the support! That said, i have thet velcro in stock, CLD should be here next week, and CCF should be here in 3 weeks. Do you want everything shipped at once, or as they come in stock? I will eat shipping costs on that if its what you prefer.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

When does pre-order end?


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Nick,

I remember a little while back we were talking about the velcro Don had. Is the stuff on your site the same or similar?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> I remember a little while back we were talking about the velcro Don had. Is the stuff on your site the same or similar?


same stuff, to a T. I have no shame in admitting that lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ManBearPig said:


> When does pre-order end?


No set date, but as soon as the product is in stock and pre-orders are fulfilled is when pre-ordering will end. For CLD, this will most likely be next Wednesday. For CCF, im not entirely sure.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> ManBearPig said:
> 
> 
> > When does pre-order end?
> ...


Sweet, thanks for the info.
I'll be placing an order shortly


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ManBearPig said:


> Sweet, thanks for the info.
> I'll be placing an order shortly


Awesome. I appreciate the support


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Got your order. Based on the order size it looks like your trying to sound deaden an RV! lol. Thanks for the support! That said, i have thet velcro in stock, CLD should be here next week, and CCF should be here in 3 weeks. Do you want everything shipped at once, or as they come in stock? I will eat shipping costs on that if its what you prefer.


Lol, thanks. I figured the whole boxes were the best deal and I'd order enough CCF to cover more than one vehicle. Mine is a WRX and I will be messing with some friend's and son's vehicles as well. Velcro is no rush, whatever's easier. I could use the CLD (particularly the squares) to get a start on that while awaiting the CCF if it isn't too much trouble.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nyquistrate said:


> Lol, thanks. I figured the whole boxes were the best deal and I'd order enough CCF to cover more than one vehicle. Mine is a WRX and I will be messing with some friend's and son's vehicles as well. Velcro is no rush, whatever's easier. I could use the CLD (particularly the squares) to get a start on that while awaiting the CCF if it isn't too much trouble.


Gotcha. Will send the CLD and velcro together, then ccf when it arrives.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just a heads up, the how-to guide is under maintenance right now to add a vehicle specific section. should be back up soon


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

News: 

CLD *should* be here friday, but i think i already mentioned that. Also got news on the CCF. Estimated ship date of 5/20. If that doesnt change i should be shipping pre-orders for CCF out on the 24th. If all of this goes to plan, pre-orders/sale pricing on CLD will end the night of May 14th. When that happens you will then be able to order whatever quantity you want instead of just half boxes or full boxes. CCF pre-orders/sale pricing will end 5/25 if everything goes to plan.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Butyl rope?


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

What company do you suggest for mlv?


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

ManBearPig said:


> What company do you suggest for mlv?


Amazon is about the cheapest with free shipping. About $100/50sqft. MLV doesn't have a whole lot of wiggle room to make it better as it's purpose is really just to add mass.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah but some is flexible and doesn't smell. You should buy virgin mlv


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nyquistrate said:


> Butyl rope?


all of the money i allocated towards this (pretty much everything i had lol) is drained at the moment. Once i start building it back up through sales, i will be able to purchase butyl rope. Again, the minimums for these companies are not small by any means so its hard to just shell out tens of thousands as a 27 year old trying to pay rent and employees along with his own bills.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Shipment of CLD arriving tomorrow. Pre-orders will stay open for CLD products until Tuesday night.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Some not so great news. I was trying to get a line on the marshalltown rollers that sds used to sell, but they wont sell to me unless I stock a ton of their items. Will need to look for other options for rollers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Some not so great news. I was trying to get a line on the marshalltown rollers that sds used to sell, but they wont sell to me unless I stock a ton of their items. Will need to look for other options for rollers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I buy the exact same ones from Lowe's and B&L Wholesale. Lowe's doesn't always have them but any roofing specialty store will. If you want to go that route pm me and we can use my company discount at B&L or Alside.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> I buy the exact same ones from Lowe's and B&L Wholesale. Lowe's doesn't always have them but any roofing specialty store will. If you want to go that route pm me and we can use my company discount at B&L or Alside.


I'm sure I can get a wholesale price since I have a tax id

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

Any update on the foam speaker rings or gonna abandon that?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Any update on the foam speaker rings or gonna abandon that?


probably going to abandon it for now. You can just cut strips of the foam i already sell to make them


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Everhard makes the best seam rollers for our application because they only have the bracket on one side of the roller. This allows you to get as close as you want to the vehicle body without scratching it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

Theslaking said:


> Everhard makes the best seam rollers for our application because they only have the bracket on one side of the roller. This allows you to get as close as you want to the vehicle body without scratching it.


I used Everhard for mine. Like it a lot, I think I found it from one of your posts maybe. The one sided bracket is really good in close quarters.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> Everhard makes the best seam rollers for our application because they only have the bracket on one side of the roller. This allows you to get as close as you want to the vehicle body without scratching it.


I have already talked to them. They're expensive though and not sure anyone would go for it and I couldnt really afford to give them away with orders unless it was a pretty big order. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaaaaaannnddd they're here. Only took 3 hectic months and my savings lol. The photo doesnt picture everything we recieved, but in this photo theres about 6000lbs of deadener . My scrawny arms need a break lol









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Quick question out of curiosity before I decide which route I’m going. I would love to be able to wait for the independent test results to get posted but I’m probably going to begin this portion of my install before then. 

What benefits (if any) are there in a CLD with a 3rd layer of foam instead of just butyl & aluminum? Is this a gimmick/ marketing thing ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Aaaaaaannnddd they're here. Only took 3 hectic months and my savings lol. The photo doesnt picture everything we recieved, but in this photo theres about 6000lbs of deadener . My scrawny arms need a break lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When will these be available for shipping?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SinisterDodge said:


> When will these be available for shipping?


Pre-orders are shipping on monday or tuesday.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Got my CCF ordered last night. Look forward to checking this stuff out!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

adriancp said:


> Got my CCF ordered last night. Look forward to checking this stuff out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the support!


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

Your website just takes me to "page not found" I'll try again later on my computer. 
Where do you get your cld from? Will you be getting the cld testing guy to test it?

Shame too i just recently got a bunch of dynamat extreme.

I am however needing ccf. I just canceled an order because they wanted waaaay too much. Do you have it in stock yet? 

Also will you ship to Canada?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jonah1810 said:


> Your website just takes me to "page not found" I'll try again later on my computer.
> Where do you get your cld from? Will you be getting the cld testing guy to test it?
> 
> Shame too i just recently got a bunch of dynamat extreme.
> ...


Website is being worked on right now. I will be sending it in for testing. Ccf will be in stock in about a week. I will ship to Canada but you will need to cover shipping. 

Ps, you could always return the dynamat extreme  

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

Haha recently as in like 2 months ago and I've slowly been getting the other things i need to deaden since. I'm not sure i could still return it to ebay. Just focusing on my doors right now though. i want to foam and deaden my trunk down the road too. 

I have a feeling soon you'll be the go to deadening guy though! You definitely have my support!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Butyl Rope: Coming Soon!

3/8" thick, 15 feet long. Sold by the roll. 

Estimating price to be around $15 per roll. Should be available around the first week of July.

Still working on fiber mat. I _still_ cannot find a US based manufacturer for it. I also _really_ do not want to go to china. I would love to have all US based products for a few reasons. If language barriers didnt exist, i could have had this stuff months ago. I just want to deal with a company that i can call someone at a normal time during the day instead of having to be up at 2am talking to them via email and trying to decipher what theyre saying.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Butyl Rope: Coming Soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is butyl rope? Is it that tarry stuff some vapor barriers are attached with?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

ckirocz28 said:


> What is butyl rope? Is it that tarry stuff some vapor barriers are attached with?


I use it in between the inner door skin and crash bar

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ckirocz28 said:


> What is butyl rope? Is it that tarry stuff some vapor barriers are attached with?


That's a not so great type of butyl adhesive. It's the same consistency of a typical butyl on a good CLD product, just extruded into a rope. A few companies sell it. We use it in all of our installs at the shop. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I've been meaning to ask, do you clean the doors or any of the areas with anything before installing any of the stuff? Or just install it without any cleaning.

I've cleaned the areas before with IPA solution but I don't know if it is worth the time or not and figured I would ask.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ToNasty said:


> I use it in between the inner door skin and crash bar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Outer skin and crash bar

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jdunk54nl said:


> I've been meaning to ask, do you clean the doors or any of the areas with anything before installing any of the stuff? Or just install it without any cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> I've cleaned the areas before with IPA solution but I don't know if it is worth the time or not and figured I would ask.


Clean it if its dirty or oily

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Outer skin and crash bar
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Thats what i meant. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Not offering an MLV choice is unacceptable Nick! You've come this far with the Resonix brand,even offering the incentive program that SDS employed and you're not going to offer MLV?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JH1973 said:


> Not offering an MLV choice is unacceptable Nick! You've come this far with the Resonix brand,even offering the incentive program that SDS employed and you're not going to offer MLV?


As said before, there is no point in offering MLV. 1/8"/1lb virgin MLV is 1/8"/1lb virgin MLV. One wont be better than the other. Performance is purely dictated by weight. And it would be IMPOSSIBLE to compete on prices with amazon or other large online resellers. Couple those two together, whats the point? It will just cost me more in storage and cost me more time and effort just so i can charge people more than someone else? No thanks. I understand that a lot of people want to support me and deal with me instead of amazon, but there is no point in paying an extra 200+ bucks on MLV to say you have MLV from me. Theres no point. I wouldnt feel good about selling you guys a product that you can get for 35% off elsewhere. It all comes from the same place anyway. Now i have been trying to find someone to manufacture another type of barrier but its proving to be extremely difficult and will cost much more than MLV.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Aaaaaaannnddd they're here. Only took 3 hectic months and my savings lol. The photo doesnt picture everything we recieved, but in this photo theres about 6000lbs of deadener . My scrawny arms need a break lol


Impressive how fast you made this happen. Rock on! :rockon:

Looking forward to trying some


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rob feature said:


> Impressive how fast you made this happen. Rock on! :rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to trying some


Thanks! Looking back, it is pretty impressive. I made something like 1500 phone calls in less than 2 months, and countless emails as well to get this all going. And as said before, I still havent stopped. I am still working on more products. Butyl rope is almost ready. Fiber mat, I have a supplier but I'd prefer a US based manufacturer if I can find one. Importing from China ismt easy for someone who's never done it. And I also want to develop a noise barrier that isnt mlv. That last one will be the toughest 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Our FD1 and FD2 closed cell foams are finished and shipping out to us sometime this week. Any pre-orders with either of those products will ship within a couple of days of us receiving the shipment. Thanks for being patient guys!


----------



## Subaru4you (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a quote from sds for my 06 wrx if you’d like that info for your vehicle data base. I’m not sure if it’s all that relevant considering your not using the exact same product. Hope your business is coming along smoothly.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Subaru4you said:


> I have a quote from sds for my 06 wrx if you’d like that info for your vehicle data base. I’m not sure if it’s all that relevant considering your not using the exact same product. Hope your business is coming along smoothly.


Thanks. Unfortunately i need photos to go along with it. I want my vehicle database to be a bit more informative than how much product is recommended. Thats always easy to figure out on the fly anyways.


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

What are you thinking for non mlv barriers?

I know cascade audio engineering has a lead barrier between two layers of ccf. Is that kind of what you were thinking?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got mine in and this **** is stiff! Its going to work nicely









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jonah1810 said:


> What are you thinking for non mlv barriers?
> 
> I know cascade audio engineering has a lead barrier between two layers of ccf. Is that kind of what you were thinking?


exactly what i was thinking. problem is, anyone can order lead sheet and ccf and make it themselves. its not really that special and i would cost a lot to make.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ToNasty said:


> Just got mine in and this **** is stiff! Its going to work nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


epper:

yes, it is very stiff with the release paper in tact, but not nearly as much as when you pull off the release paper  having a CLD thats overly stiff would be a step in the wrong direction due to it raising the resonant frequency of the panel. this is actually partially why going crazy with the aluminum constraining layer (like alphadamp did, if anyone here remembers that stuff) isnt as important as one would assume.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> epper:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it is very stiff with the release paper in tact, but not nearly as much as when you pull off the release paper  having a CLD thats overly stiff would be a step in the wrong direction due to it raising the resonant frequency of the panel. this is actually partially why going crazy with the aluminum constraining layer (like alphadamp did, if anyone here remembers that stuff) isnt as important as one would assume.


Im saying per our little conversation the other day about my back wall. This stuff if stiffer than my secondzkin and should help my back wall

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a large heat shield between the muffler and car body that’s vibrating like crazy. Do you think your CLD would be ok to use on it? I would apply it to the opposite side from the muffler, which should have some heat protection but probably still gets hot.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gregerst22 said:


> I have a large heat shield between the muffler and car body that’s vibrating like crazy. Do you think your CLD would be ok to use on it? I would apply it to the opposite side from the muffler, which should have some heat protection but probably still gets hot.


It should be ok, but i wont make any promises. I have no idea how hot something like that would get. remember, i tested in the over at 350F for 1 hours, 450F for 1 hour, then 550F for 1 hour. While it didnt fail and melt off, it did pretty much turn into mashed potatoes that was just hanging on for dear life, as was the SDS that i tested it with. If it doesnt get above 300 degrees i think it should be fine.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Good news and bad news.. good news is FD1 & FD2 are here! Bad news is the FD2 doesn't seem to be the same consistency as our samples. It's a bit tougher, which is not what I wanted. Still soft, but not as soft as the much thicker samples that I had. I'm not shipping it until I figure out if this is how it is, or if something is up. If this is just how it is, I will be offering a refund to anyone who doesn't want it, or allow them partial refund to swap to fd1, which is exactly what I was looking for (which doesn't make sense because fd1 is fd2, just split in half). 



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Good news and bad news.. good news is FD1 & FD2 are here! Bad news is the FD2 doesn't seem to be the same consistency as our samples. It's a bit tougher, which is not what I wanted. Still soft, but not as soft as the much thicker samples that I had. I'm not shipping it until I figure out if this is how it is, or if something is up. If this is just how it is, I will be offering a refund to anyone who doesn't want it, or allow them partial refund to swap to fd1, which is exactly what I was looking for (which doesn't make sense because fd1 is fd2, just split in half).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That looks. Heavy.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Just ordered! Feels good to help out such a great guy and someone so helpful to the diyma community. Thank you Nick for working so hard and putting so much money into this!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update, looks like they sent me the wrong foam for the 10mm.. this may or may not be a problem since the foam is actually not bad either, its just not exactly what i ordered. Any orders with FD2 will not be shipped until i figure out what is going on, and each customer will be contacted to see how they want to proceed from here. Sorry guys :/


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Update, looks like they sent me the wrong foam for the 10mm.. this may or may not be a problem since the foam is actually not bad either, its just not exactly what i ordered. Any orders with FD2 will not be shipped until i figure out what is going on, and each customer will be contacted to see how they want to proceed from here. Sorry guys :/


The fact that you are honest and up front says volumes about your integrity Nick. Kudos to you for being an honest businessman.

Just placed order too for some of those squares to try on my boat.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> The fact that you are honest and up front says volumes about your integrity Nick. Kudos to you for being an honest businessman.
> 
> 
> 
> Just placed order too for some of those squares to try on my boat.


Thanks. That's the only way a business in this industry will last. It's also, you know, the right thing to do lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Got my order already thanks SkizeR!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> That looks. Heavy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


well, yeah. Its a lot of foam lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just recieved our final production sample of 3/8" thick, 15' long Butyl Rope. Yeah, thatll be available for pre-order as soon as i snap a picture and get it posted. ETA is 6-8 weeks according to the manufacturer, but they also hinted it could be as little as 3-4 weeks


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

So not many people seem to be answering my emails or phone calls. If you have ordered FD2, please contact me so we can figure out if I should ship the rest of your order, or wait. I have tried to contact everyone who has ordered and have only heard back from a few. If I don't hear back, I will be waiting until I have some sort of idea what's going on with the FD2 to ship the full order.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update on FD2..

On the phone with the foam manufacturers quality improvement manager. He agrees that the FD2 is indeed NOT correct. They are about to run some tests to see if it is in fact the same foam material and if the cell structure is just wrong, or if its just flat out the wrong foam. 

Another update. May have a US-based manufacturer for a fiber mat material that can replace the duties of the FD2 foam altogether, while also providing absorption. You guys may already be familiar with the product as well as one company used to sell it, and then had to resort to melamine when they stopped wanting to work with the smaller guys. That leads me to the potentially not great news (for me, not bad news for you). Buy in minimum order quantity is probably massive lol.

More good news about it.. it can also be used INSIDE of doors to act as an absorber for the rear wave of your midbass drivers. It is used in the automotive manufacturing side of things in areas like fender wells, engine compartments, door panels, and even inside of door cavities (as seen in some land rover models). Should be nice. Just waiting to hear back on pricing. Hoping to get it by the end of the day, if not today i will have it by monday im told.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Just wanted to say for anyone that hasn’t spoken to Nick (SkiZer) before or is on the fence about ordering his product. I haven’t received the product yet but throughout the entire buying process he has been helpful, honest, straight-forward and more responsive then anyone I’ve ever worked with in ID buying let alone ordering something in-store and hoping they get back with you and that alone speaks volumes. 
He is a great guy and I believe he truly wants everyone to have the best product available and I thank him for that l. So if anyone has plans about sound treating their car his website should be one of your first if not only stops.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Nick, is the CCF peel-n-stick?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AD Ventium said:


> Just wanted to say for anyone that hasn’t spoken to Nick (SkiZer) before or is on the fence about ordering his product. I haven’t received the product yet but throughout the entire buying process he has been helpful, honest, straight-forward and more responsive then anyone I’ve ever worked with in ID buying let alone ordering something in-store and hoping they get back with you and that alone speaks volumes.
> He is a great guy and I believe he truly wants everyone to have the best product available and I thank him for that l. So if anyone has plans about sound treating their car his website should be one of your first if not only stops.


Thank you for the kind words! You pretty spot on with what I want 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> Nick, is the CCF peel-n-stick?


Yes. It uses an automotive grade adhesive. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Your website is looking better and better Nick. Got my squares earlier this week so thank you.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Yes. It uses an automotive grade adhesive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That might be a good selling point to add to the website


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> That might be a good selling point to add to the website


Is it not already on there?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> Your website is looking better and better Nick. Got my squares earlier this week so thank you.


wait, did you change your screen name? damnit, v8Toilet was an iconic name lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Is it not already on there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I couldn't find it on there... But I do have ****ty eyesight!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> wait, did you change your screen name? damnit, v8Toilet was an iconic name lol


Why would someone want to name themselves after something that gets crapped on all the time. :laugh:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> wait, did you change your screen name? damnit, v8Toilet was an iconic name lol





JCsAudio said:


> Why would someone want to name themselves after something that gets crapped on all the time. :laugh:


The name change signifies that he is no longer taking **** from anyone! Lol 

Get it..? ("toilet", not taking **** from anyone!) 

Ok, ok, I'll see myself to the door... :blush:


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey, don’t give me any more **** Dave.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

The issue is that his new Ford has a V6 turbo, I mean “Ecoboost”. The name just didn’t fit now that he isn’t running a V8 anymore. Lol!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update. The foam manufacturer confirmed that the FD2 is indeed WAY outside of spec. in the compression deflection tests, it was 120% outside of spec. They are working with the foam fabricators (who cut it into rolls and apply the adhesive) to make this right. I cannot put a time frame on when this will be ready to ship at this moment.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool! And just don't start selling oatmeal like other vendors


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I picked up some samples this past weekend at Sqology Parkinson's III event.
This is some really nice material.
I'll be using them in my wife's BMW to tame some resonance.
Good thickness. Aluminum is good quality. It's very pliable without heat. And adhesive is superb. 

Well done


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> Cool! And just don't start selling oatmeal like other vendors


HA! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> I picked up some samples this past weekend at Sqology Parkinson's III event.
> This is some really nice material.
> I'll be using them in my wife's BMW to tame some resonance.
> Good thickness. Aluminum is good quality. It's very pliable without heat. And adhesive is superb.
> ...


Ayyyy thanks Mic. Side note, looks like you and Lori did damn well without it down there this weekend lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up some samples this past weekend at Sqology Parkinson's III event.
> ...


Thanks. Always room for improvement and one area that her car needs is some added damping in door and kick panel bc I'm getting a resonance transfer between the 2 at around 160hz.

But yeh, benefit of having 2 cars...even when you lose you still win,?


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey SkizeR, would you remove factory deadener or just lay over it?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SinisterDodge said:


> Hey SkizeR, would you remove factory deadener or just lay over it?


I cover this in the reference info section on the site 

but usually i would leave it. Its extremely tedious to remove


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> I cover this in the reference info section on the site
> 
> 
> 
> but usually i would leave it. Its extremely tedious to remove




 lol damn man I’m sorry brotha. I read through it already but didn’t recall that part my bad  thanks as always


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

SinisterDodge said:


> lol damn man I’m sorry brotha. I read through it already but didn’t recall that part my bad  thanks as always


There was a few spots i had another cld brand on. I pulled it off fairly easy. I didnt have to but i didnt want to see raised areas where there was 2 layers

I actually cut a small peice of the resonix. For an area. Stuck it on. I didnt evennroll it yet. But it wasnt straight. Tried pulling it off and it didnt happen so i left it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update on FD2: New batch is shipping to me on Friday. I should have it maybe Tuesday of next week and will ship out to you guys asap. Sorry for the hold up.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Are you still on track for some butyl rope next month? I was thinking about trying some of your CLD squares, maybe some FD1/2, and would hold out a bit to get everything ordered in one shot.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a question. I'm adding cld to my rear deck. My question is should I leave the fabric batting on the carpeted trim panel or pull it off and use the FD2?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ajt976 said:


> Are you still on track for some butyl rope next month? I was thinking about trying some of your CLD squares, maybe some FD1/2, and would hold out a bit to get everything ordered in one shot.


My order is still in que with the manufacturer. It is still on track as far as i know. I will post an update as soon as i get one.



Mahapederdon said:


> I have a question. I'm adding cld to my rear deck. My question is should I leave the fabric batting on the carpeted trim panel or pull it off and use the FD2?


If there is enough space, do both


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

^^^ I don't think they will both fit. Although your stuff looks like it compresses pretty well.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mahapederdon said:


> ^^^ I don't think they will both fit. Although your stuff looks like it compresses pretty well.


it compresses a bunch


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> it compresses a bunch


Will "a bunch" be the official spec for the compression ratio?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Will "a bunch" be the official spec for the compression ratio?


Its pretty much a term any human and non human being can gauge

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Will "a bunch" be the official spec for the compression ratio?


Actually the official spec is "a **** ton"

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Actually the official spec is "a **** ton"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I figured you would have a more technical figure for the official documentation.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I figured you would have a more technical figure for the official documentation.


I have it. I should update the site. I also gotta edit in the "you will die if you are from California and use this product"

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> I have it. I should update the site. I also gotta edit in the "you will die if you are from California and use this product"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If thats the case send me a pallet **** this heat

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Everything in Cali will kill us. But there working hard to fix that with all our money.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update: The PROPER FD2 will be here tomorrow. All orders of FD2 will be shipping out later this week. Thanks for being patient!


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Nick, just checking to see if the new batch of CCF was correct and if the orders are shipping? Hope sales are good man!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

adriancp said:


> Hey Nick, just checking to see if the new batch of CCF was correct and if the orders are shipping? Hope sales are good man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


New batch is within spec and will be shipping out this week. Its been hectic at the shop so its hard to find time to sit down and get all of these orders boxed up. The main problem I have with getting FD2 out now is I totally underestimated how wide of a box it would need, so im waiting for boxes to come in now lol


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> New batch is within spec and will be shipping out this week. Its been hectic at the shop so its hard to find time to sit down and get all of these orders boxed up. The main problem I have with getting FD2 out now is I totally underestimated how wide of a box it would need, so im waiting for boxes to come in now lol


That's good news that you got the right stuff Nick, I look forward to using it! Glad to hear things are hectic, means business is good

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update: all pre-orders have officially been shipped.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

ToNasty said:


> If thats the case send me a pallet **** this heat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The Bay's suffering in those 80 degree highs.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

JamesRC said:


> The Bay's suffering in those 80 degree highs.


When I said that it was 103

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Just got my Resonix Shipment in thanks so much Nick! These materials feel fantastic


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update: Our butyl rope will be here next week 

https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/product/resonix-rope/


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Update: Our butyl rope will be here next week
> 
> https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/product/resonix-rope/


Right on time - now where is that order button...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ajt976 said:


> Right on time - now where is that order button...


add to cart is at the bottom of each product page


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> add to cart is at the bottom of each product page


Ha, you're a character dude...

Order inbound.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Just ordered a yard of FD2. Can't wait.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update!

FD2 will be either discontinued, or unavailable for a while after this roll runs out due to it not being not 100% what i expected. That said, i also have a B-Stock Roll of it that will be going on sale for $30/yard. The only thing b-stock about it is that its a bit stiffer than normal. It still has a lower compression deflection and compression set (softer and holds its shape) than most other CCF's on the market though. We are also re-upped on FD1 with 100 yards on hand.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

What about the FD2 did you not like on the secondary batch?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AD Ventium said:


> What about the FD2 did you not like on the secondary batch?


So when you are ordering a foam, there are specs that said foam needs to fall within to be considered acceptable. For our uses, compression deflection (stiffness) is in my opinion, the most important, with compression set (how quickly it springs back to its original shape) behind that one. For the particular foam that our FD products are made out of, there is only a spec listed for how stiff it is NOT allowed to be, but not a spec that will say it is too soft. The samples i originally recieved came from a batch that was extremely soft and i thought this was normal. Turns out, the first batch of FD2 i got was way too stiff and was indeed out of spec. The second batch was softer and fell within spec, but was still stiffer than the samples, though not by much. Its definitely usable and we use it here in the shop, but im not really ok with rolling the dice on how soft or firm our product will be. The FD1 is the same foam as the FD2, except it is split into two. When its split, it creates a relief and lowers the compression deflection by a good amount, and this foam has been perfect from the get go, so the FD1 will be our only CCF for the forseeable future. If you need something thick, double up.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> AD Ventium said:
> 
> 
> > What about the FD2 did you not like on the secondary batch?
> ...


Makes sense; if I was going to carry a product and there were going to be constant inconsistency on the foam then I wouldn’t want it to be apart of my business either. But at least you’ll still have your FD1. 

Appreciate your integrity with your business continuing to offer us the best product by your standards. Do you have any updates on the fiber mat that you planned on offering.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

If I could go back i would have ordered fd1. Thickness of fd2 was very hard to get my door panel back on. Also the adhesive is extremely strong. Make sure it's in the right place before you place.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

AD Ventium said:


> Makes sense; if I was going to carry a product and there were going to be constant inconsistency on the foam then I wouldn’t want it to be apart of my business either. But at least you’ll still have your FD1.
> 
> Appreciate your integrity with your business continuing to offer us the best product by your standards. Do you have any updates on the fiber mat that you planned on offering.


The fiber mat I may go with is actually 3m thinsulate. Right now there is just too much on my plate though. Maybe in a month or so

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GMCtrk said:


> If I could go back i would have ordered fd1. Thickness of fd2 was very hard to get my door panel back on. Also the adhesive is extremely strong. Make sure it's in the right place before you place.


How much did you order? And yes, the adhesive we went with does not mess around lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

GMCtrk said:


> If I could go back i would have ordered fd1. Thickness of fd2 was very hard to get my door panel back on. Also the adhesive is extremely strong. Make sure it's in the right place before you place.


The fd1 barely fit between my f150 door. I placed more where I could but 2 layers or fd2 would not have fit for full coverage.

That adhesive is definitely the best/worst stuff ever. 

Skizer, what about offering the fd1 and/or the thinsulate in two varieties, adhesive backed and non adhesive backed.

I had to rip off the adhesive on some of the thinsulate I used because it would not go into the spot with it on (roof areas that had braces for the sunroof part) and to fill some crevices in the pillars and back wall). It would have been nice to not rip the adhesive off. 

I also would have liked to have not glued the mlv and ccf together for my floor. That was a royal pain. It would have been nice just to have them laying loose on top of each other.

But neither one of those things were the worst possible scenario, just gave small frustrations in the grand scheme of things. As a business, I can definitely see why you wouldn't want to do this though. Would mean more product, more pricing schemes, more storage, etc.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jdunk54nl said:


> As a business, I can definitely see why you wouldn't want to do this though. Would mean more product, more pricing schemes, more storage, etc.


this right here is why i kinda cant. Im trying to get all of the CLD and Butyl Rope on one large home depot style rack, with all of the CCF and velcro under it and get everything out of storage to save myself a few hundred a month, which will lower the cost of all products by a bit.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> AD Ventium said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense; if I was going to carry a product and there were going to be constant inconsistency on the foam then I wouldn’t want it to be apart of my business either. But at least you’ll still have your FD1.
> ...


Thank you for the update, I definitely understand undertaking too much work and feeling swamped. We all appreciate what you contribute!


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> GMCtrk said:
> 
> 
> > If I could go back i would have ordered fd1. Thickness of fd2 was very hard to get my door panel back on. Also the adhesive is extremely strong. Make sure it's in the right place before you place.
> ...


It was 2 yards I believe. 

Yes, due to the adhesive in certain places like under my headliner i kept the backing on so as not to deal with the adhesive. That's a fine option for me.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im curious, those who have used the ResoNix CLD and CCF and also have experience with other deadening products on the market, what are your impressions?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> im curious, those who have used the ResoNix CLD and CCF and also have experience with other deadening products on the market, what are your impressions?




For me i've only used the CLD and it's really impressive, my buddies that are in the industry are shocked how well those squares performed. They all said they would choose it over the stuff they currently stock in the shop.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

B-stock FD2 now available

https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/product/fd2-10mm-ccf-with-adhesive-b-stock-more-firm/


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> im curious, those who have used the ResoNix CLD and CCF and also have experience with other deadening products on the market, what are your impressions?


Only can speak on the CLD as I haven’t used my 2 yards of CCF yet but I would say the adhesion of your cld was simple as the tile is very sturdy and stiff. This made it easier to roll onto panels and feels like I’m doing more with less coverage which is very satisfying. Products I’ve used in the past for my last car and other customers cars was Rockford Deadskin and Dynamat and their many kits.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I've used stinger CCF (overkill) and CLD. Your CLD is way better. CCF was about the same IIRC. 

I still can't believe how "little" of your CLD I used and its results. If you hit my doors or my wife's doors, it is just a solid thud.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Just bumping this, but I'll check in on CAJ later as well. 

Thought that this was interesting information from Danny Richie of GR-Research (DIY speaker manufacturer) on the New Record Day YouTube channel.

I'd also highly recommend watching the full Playlist of Danny's "Tech Talk Tuesdays" on that YouTube channel. Great topics on speakers and acoustics in layman's terms.

Check out this video on sound deadening/resonance control products and techniques, particularly what he says about Black Hole 5 and Sonic Barrier...


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey there do you have a solution like this Honda EPT ? It comes in small rolls from Honda. I would possibly be interested to buy some in the summer. I imagine there’s an identical alternative elsewhere


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure if this is my latest thread regarding ResoNix, but searching this site is a nightmare now so I'll be posting this here..

Just posted this somewhere else and figured I'd post it here as well. Our FD2 & FD1 foams are being discontinued and consolidated into one new model. FD2 hardly sells due to its thickness and I don't have room to store it anymore, and whenever I use FD1 I have always wished that it was just a hair thicker... that brings us to our soon to be available foam, which will be 6.5mm thick instead of 5 or 10mm thick. Same foam, same adhesive, just a different thickness. We also have a new door kit available and will soon be posting 2 full vehicle kits which will be the best value for the product received.

www.resonixsoundsolutions.com


And here is another response that i posted elsewhere today..

Hey guys, owner/operator/chief janitor of ResoNix here. Thanks for the recommendations. Im not surprised all of your search results bring up SDS. They were awesome back when they were around. That said, ResoNix is the direct result of them closing. We used SDS at my shop, and tried some other brands after (knu, dynamat extreme, soundskins, etc..) and were not happy with the performance differences. This is what made me start ResoNix. I originally tried to buy SDS as a whole from the owner, but didnt have any luck. So i set out to create a product that not only bested everything else, but also bested SDS. We are actually at a year ago to the week that i made my initial order with our manufacturer. A year later and we have had only good luck with the product. My initial plan was to just use it to supply the shop with good product, but the order minimums were too high to do that, so thats where the idea of selling it online came from. From there, i didnt think i would want it to really grow since i wanted to focus on the shop and didnt think i could handle the two. Truth is, i could hardly handle the 2 as it is lol. So just this week i hired my younger brother to handle shipping so things can go out same day, and hired a friends digital marketing agency to handle upgrades to the website as well as market it to all industries its applicable to. I went from not wanting to sell it at all, to wanting to take over in a year lol. Some changes that will roll out shortly is BOTH CURRENT models of our FD closed cell foams are being discontinued. FD1 is 5mm, and FD2 is 10mm. We are consolidating both to a new model that will be 6.5mm (quarter inch) thick. I am also considering getting rid of the rectangles, as they are just an average product and our Squares are what sets us apart. Then again, it is nice to have something to cater to everyone. But then agaiiiinnnn... our squares will still yield better results per dollar spent.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

Looking forward to your changes Nick congrats on the website being updated as well as seeing your shops website up and it looks great. Keep it up man and I'm happy I have two yards of the FD2 just incase for certain areas though I might pick up some of the new stuff for problem spots if I run into them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, its been just about 1 year since we started shipping our CLD Squares and FD1/FD2. The feedback we have gotten regarding our products has been nothing but great. This past year was a great "trial" before we took this more seriously. In the next year we hope to refine our product offerings tailored to what we as hobbyists/installers need to achieve the best results, period. We also hope to expand the business by having a dedicated shipping team so orders don't go out only once a week. That said, this Covid situation has actually caused a surge in sales (im guessing since everyone is home with time to kill), and we managed to run out of our ResoNix CLD Squares, FD1, and Velcro. Our CLD Squares should be in stock in 4 weeks. Our FD1 as we know it is actually completely discontinued and is being replaced by an even better option, which will be known as ResoNix CCF Decoupler 65. It is the SAME foam as our FD1, except it is 6.5mm thick instead of 5mm thick. Yes, that small difference has actually made a noticeable difference in performance. And we are unsure of velcro, but it'll most likely be in stock within a week or two. That said, we may be discontinuing the ResoNix Rectangles, but are not positive yet. Those are almost out of stock.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

2 year update!

Wow, what a ride it's been. I'll keep this as short as possible while being detailed.

So, my original goal for this company has been independently confirmed successful, which is to have a CLD product that is better than the previously known best in the category. The member who did the last testing now has another test rig fully built and is actively doing tests on the Facebook group called "The Deadening". Not only did the ResoNix CLD perform better, but it seems to do significantly better based on the data. I love that we were able to achieve this. 

Now moving on to the product updates..

1) ResoNix CCF7 has been slightly modified for the (much) better. This CCF comes from the manufacturer with "skin" on both sides. Skin is the layer that covers the cells on the outside and makes it look like a solid piece as opposed to just a bunch of cells grouped together. Kinda like, you know, skin. lol. We order this foam in 14mm thickness and have it skived down (cut in half) to 7mm, where we now have twice the material coverage, but half the thickness. Previously, the side that got skived and had the cells shown is where the adhesive was placed. I realized that the foam is much softer where there was no adhesive (on the very edges), so I had the manufacturer apply the adhesive to the skinned side this run. If you thought this foam was good before, it's much better now. Its Compression Deflection (how soft it is) is even lower than before (it's softer now), while still retaining its ideal Compression Set (how well it holds compression). Considering this, what I previously thought was a perfect thickness of 7mm, I'm now seeing that with this new version I can definitely do 10mm or even more and still have it easier to install than ever before, while still providing the best contact and decoupling possible. I think CCF7 will be gone, and CCF10 or even CCF12 will be the new thing with our next run, which will be soon. This stuff sells very fast.

2) We are proud to announce that we are now the authorized internet dealer for Blackhole Tiles! Many of you have messaged me over the years asking to buy these, but couldn't due to not being allowed to ship them. We have worked out a partnership with ORCA and are now able to do so. Preorders for 72-piece full boxes (enough for 4 doors partial coverage, or 2 doors full coverage) have started on the site, and 36-piece half boxes will be on the site once they arrive and pre-orders are fulfilled. More info on these can be found here. I will be adding more info soon that will better describe what they are for and how to use them. I will also add to our reference guide soon enough to accommodate these. Blackhole Tile – Full Box (72 pcs) PREORDER – ResoNix Sound Solutions

3) You guys are hearing it first. Our next new product will be something that will complete the ResoNix lineup so we have a CLD, CCF, absorption layer (Blackhole Tiles, Rope, and.... a noise barrier! But, you guys know me by now. I'm not going to do anything average. This will not be a bulky and PITA to install a product like MLV. What we are doing is 1.25 pound per square foot lead sheet encapsulated in 1/8" of our closed-cell foam. This product will be MUCH easier to install than MLV, will fit in more cars, and will conform to all sorts of curves and bends in modern cars with ease. It will also have more benefits outside of that which I will be adding once I have time to come up with the product page and write up. Here's the downside... this stuff ain't cheap. Like, 3.5x more than MLV/CCF. But again, a lot of new cars you don't even have the ability to install MLV and CCF so this is what will be needed. This will also be easier to install as said, so I think it'll be worth it. More info coming soon.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> 3) You guys are hearing it first. Our next new product will be something that will complete the ResoNix lineup so we have a CLD, CCF, absorption layer (Blackhole Tiles, Rope, and.... a noise barrier! But, you guys know me by now. I'm not going to do anything average. This will not be a bulky and PITA to install a product like MLV. What we are doing is 1.25 pound per square foot lead sheet encapsulated in 1/8" of our closed-cell foam. This product will be MUCH easier to install than MLV, will fit in more cars, and will conform to all sorts of curves and bends in modern cars with ease. It will also have more benefits outside of that which I will be adding once I have time to come up with the product page and write up. Here's the downside... this stuff ain't cheap. Like, 3.5x more than MLV/CCF. But again, a lot of new cars you don't even have the ability to install MLV and CCF so this is what will be needed. This will also be easier to install as said, so I think it'll be worth it. More info coming soon.


Sounds like a great product. I use something similar from SoundCoat at work for nvh testing. Will this have an adhesive layer on one side or will you have to install it with velcro?


----------



## DarkravenR6 (Jan 29, 2021)

Just got in on the pre-order. I will be using these for the outer door skins when I do my build.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to put in my .2c on the barrier that is in process.
I had problems when doing the barrier in my doors (Toyota 86) due to the thickness of MLV and traditional CCFs. The door panel wouldn't easily go on, and would randomly pop the clips. There was a large area that comes VERY close to the metal and cutting that big area out would have made adding the MLV pointless.
So I moved over to the lead sheet (2lb sheet) and resonix CCF to basically make my own version of what is in process. Between the resonix foams crazy compliance and the VAST difference in thickness between the 1lb mlv and 2lb lead (1/8in vs 1/32in or 33 thou) it made a world of difference. The panels went on no problem. No struggling trying to push the panel on, and no making cuts in the MLV trying to clearance for areas behind and unseen.
Beyond ease of install, my barrier is twice as heavy now, AND I didn't have to cut any slits in the barrier this time around. When using the MLV, in order to get it to go behind areas like the cup holder in the door I had to cut the barrier for it to conform to the indent. With the lead it easily stretched and conformed to the shape with no issues and no compromising of the barrier.
Is it more expensive, yes it is. But do the pros outweigh the cons of cost? I would say no question, absolutely. Don't forget, time is money. Not having to mess around with panel and carpet fitment for hours, not having to cut and glue NEARLY as many seams to keep the barrier consistant saves a ton of time, thus money in its own right.
If you value your time and want to keep from ripping your hair out on your next barrier, do yourself a favor and give this stuff a try. If it works anything like what I did myself, and I can't imagine it wouldn't be identical or better, you wont go back to using MLV.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m about to preorder regardless if I use them in my install just to have...but curious about a couple of things? I’m not installing any drivers in any of my doors and I have them sealed up pretty well already...would it really be beneficial to put these on the outer skins even though there aren’t any speakers there? I know you recommend 50%+ coverage...where else and in what pattern is recommended?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Ssopus said:


> I have them sealed up pretty well


Define


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Excellent news Nick, I’m also a big supporter of CCF encased lead sheeting which I used on my last car. A few years ago I bought a 4’ x 10’ sheet of 1/32” on Amazon mistakenly priced the same as 1/64” then actually received a 1/16” sheet with free shipping. The two FedEx guys who lugged it up four floors were not happy!

I’m going to take advantage of this happy accident by laying the 4 lb per square foot sheeting on my floor to best block road noise. I have some rolls of Noico adhesive CCF meant for that but will first order a sampling of all your products to see which I might want. I have a hunch I’ll be using your barrier product for doors and other vertical surfaces.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> Define


Single layer of dynamat extreme completely covering inner skin including all openings and pieces inside where I could reach on outer skin. Wrapped all wires with more tessa tape and all panel fasteners. Also wrapperd the door switches and inner parts to the handle. I figured since I’m not installing any speakers in the doors that would work.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You still could use something to block airborne noise. That's exactly what this is for.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

As I'm fixing to get back into the caraudio game. It is good to know the best is still the best in REAL WORLD environment. None of the fluff, none of the hype with snake oil. Just the good old trusted Dynamat Xtreme. Got about 1k worth of Dynamat material on the way to me.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> You still could use something to block airborne noise. That's exactly what this is for.


Exactly what I was thinking. A lot more places to put it than just the doors. I’ve seen previous products that were recommended that you installed in a particular pattern..wasn’t sure if this was the same. Sounds over simplified but physics can be a funny thing and if you are taking the time out to put something like this in your install then why not utilize the best application.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Definitely want to block road noise from coming in the doors. Doors are usually the worst offender.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Ssopus said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. A lot more places to put it than just the doors. I’ve seen previous products that were recommended that you installed in a particular pattern..wasn’t sure if this was the same. Sounds over simplified but physics can be a funny thing and if you are taking the time out to put something like this in your install then why not utilize the best application.


The lead ccf layer would be a better way to go for blocking road noise over the black hole tiles.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

I’m seeing some mixup of resonance control and sound barrier concepts here. Dynamat is only a CLD to reduce vibrations, it won’t block much sound from outside.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Nick just told us about his new lead sheet. That's why.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

Catalyx said:


> I’m seeing some mixup of resonance control and sound barrier concepts here. Dynamat is only a CLD to reduce vibrations, it won’t block much sound from outside.


Agreed. Exactly why I’m getting additional products from Nick. Also going to try some of the lead sheets. Trying a variety to cover the spectrum...resonance, vibration, road noise...etc


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> I want to put in my .2c on the barrier that is in process.
> I had problems when doing the barrier in my doors (Toyota 86) due to the thickness of MLV and traditional CCFs. The door panel wouldn't easily go on, and would randomly pop the clips. There was a large area that comes VERY close to the metal and cutting that big area out would have made adding the MLV pointless.
> So I moved over to the lead sheet (2lb sheet) and resonix CCF to basically make my own version of what is in process. Between the resonix foams crazy compliance and the VAST difference in thickness between the 1lb mlv and 2lb lead (1/8in vs 1/32in or 33 thou) it made a world of difference. The panels went on no problem. No struggling trying to push the panel on, and no making cuts in the MLV trying to clearance for areas behind and unseen.
> Beyond ease of install, my barrier is twice as heavy now, AND I didn't have to cut any slits in the barrier this time around. When using the MLV, in order to get it to go behind areas like the cup holder in the door I had to cut the barrier for it to conform to the indent. With the lead it easily stretched and conformed to the shape with no issues and no compromising of the barrier.
> ...


This is exactly the reason why something like this needs to exist. There just isn't enough room in most newer cars to fit a MLV layer. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Placed my order for the Blackhole Tiles. Can’t wait to see the new lead sheet option coming through


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

For you guys wondering on thickness comparison, this is a picture of cheap 1lb mlv (was less and 1/8in and less than 1lb) and piece of 2lb lead sheeting.

You could get 3 sheets of the lead in the same space as the cheap mlv and 4 layers compared to good MLV that is actually 1/8.

And keep in mind that what nick is using will be almost half as thin as what is in the picture!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

a sample of our foam was sent to the manufacturer to test adhesion to lead (they plan on using a specific adhesive, not the same stuff that comes with ours). Once that gets tested (should be Monday) and passes (they don't see any reason why it wouldn't considering the composition of our foam), an order will be placed and we should have product in 7 weeks.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> a sample of our foam was sent to the manufacturer to test adhesion to lead (they plan on using a specific adhesive, not the same stuff that comes with ours). Once that gets tested (should be Monday) and passes (they don't see any reason why it wouldn't considering the composition of our foam), an order will be placed and we should have product in 7 weeks.


Saw your advertising/blurb that Dean did on the recent _*5 Star Car Stereo*_ YouTube channel.

Smart move (I think).  They obviously have a good following and a broad reach in the 12v community. And the vast majority of car audio enthusiasts are clueless when it comes to what products are truly best AND how to implement them for best results.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Saw your advertising/blurb that Dean did on the recent _*5 Star Car Stereo*_ YouTube channel.
> 
> Smart move (I think).  They obviously have a good following and a broad reach in the 12v community. And the vast majority of car audio enthusiasts are clueless when it comes to what products are truly best AND how to implement them for best results.


Wait, my what?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> Wait, my what?


Skip to the end of the show around 57:10 ....


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^Sorry, skip to 41:20 in the video above.



SkizeR said:


> Wait, my what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Skip to the end of the show around 57:10 ....


I will check it out. Dean reached out wanting some, didn't know it was for this. Sweet!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> I will check it out. Dean reached out wanting some, didn't know it was for this. Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Free advertising is the best kind!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Exciting news! Our new ResoNix Shield is ready for pre-order!
More exciting news! Our reference information guide has been updated for the first time since its inception. We will be updating it again shortly with how to use all of our offerings soon enough.
More exciting news! (last one, I promise).. FLAT-RATE SHIPPING ON ALL PRODUCTS!
.
.
ResoNix Shield is a 3-layer, multi-function noise barrier product that is meant to fit in newer cars without the hassle and cuts down on installation time vs traditional noise barrier products such as Mass Loaded Vinyl. It is a combination of two 3mm thick layers of our Closed Cell Foam that encapsulates a layer of 1/64″ thick, 1.25lb per sq/ft lead sheet.
The main purpose of this product is to replace a traditional noise barrier. The point of a noise barrier is to block any unwanted noise from entering the cabin of your vehicle. How it does this is very simple. Mass. Mass is the key to BLOCKING noise. No, your buddy’s favorite product with catchy marketing is not actually blocking your outside road noise.
More info will be added as we get some spare time.
See our Reference & Information Guide for more information!






ResoNix Barrier – Moldable Noise Barrier – ResoNix Sound Solutions







resonixsoundsolutions.com


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


>


yeah, that


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

And for those that want to do their full car, we just put up a full sedan package, with even more savings. At this price, you cant even buy the materials and make this yourself. Pre-order pricing will be over as soon as the product is here.






ResoNix Barrier – Moldable Noise Barrier Full Sedan Package: 10 Sheets, 125sq. Feet – ResoNix Sound Solutions







resonixsoundsolutions.com


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Bumping this TTT.

Nick, just wondering if you or Chris are aware of or have tested the *3M Engineered Damping Material* "CLD" type sheets?

Their construction uses hundreds (or thousands?) of small upright internal "columns" or cylinders suspended between the two main constraining layers. See the included photo below. The supposed benefit is better resonance control & performance with HALF the Weight of traditional CLD products.

From the only Online supplier that I can find, it is priced at approximately $9.02 per Sq. Ft. no matter the Quantity.









3M Engineered Damping Material EDM 1029, 2.9 mm, Aluminum


High NVH Performance. Less Material. Half the Weight A true advancement in automotive NVH management, the 3M Engineered Damping Material EDM1029 (PDF, 240.85 Kb) allows you to use smaller, lighter-weight parts for equal performance vs. conventional CLD solutions. This 2.9 mm-thick material...




diyvan.com






Each 3M EDM sheet measures 21.5" x 16.92", is 2.9mm Thick, and costs $22.79 from this supplier.

*** A potential issue with the 3M "EDM" that I see, is it looks as if its internal structure _*might*_ be damaged by "traditional" CLD mat installation methods, such as those using a small compression roller to guarantee good adhesion. This might degrade the performance of the product significantly. Another reason to test it!

More information here: 



https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/oem-tier-us/products/acoustic-management/
































My intention in posting this is not to question the effectiveness and value of the ResoNix CLD Tiles. I've been extremely pleased with the performance of this product in the past (purchased leftovers from another member), and have just ordered my own new Box of 40 from Nick.

But this is DIY Mobile Audio after all, and both Nick and Chris (formerly @TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL) and many other members here continue to be very interested in testing and knowing the real-world performance of all of these different manufacturer's products.

The 3M EDM sheets are still more expensive per Square Foot than Nick's CLD Tiles which have been independently tested and perform better than anything else so far. And until the 3M EDM is properly and thoroughly tested, I wouldn't wager a blind bet that it performs any better or even close to the ResoNix! So there's that.

But if it does end up performing halfway decent, it might be an option moreso for people who own and run lightweight "track cars" and want some resonance control sans stereo system without adding too much weight. At this point in time I have not seen the actual measured weight of this product per square foot, so it's impossible to compare in that regard. If someone else comes accross this information, please post it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

He did test it. It can be found in these results. It is very good from a weight to performance perspective, but on the grand scheme, its okay.






Independent Testing Data – ResoNix Sound Solutions







resonixsoundsolutions.com


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> He did test it. It can be found in these results. It is very good from a weight to performance perspective, but on the grand scheme, its okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.  I didn't see that for some reason...I guess because you had it labeled as being 3M "EPM" instead of "EDM".


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Thanks man.  I didn't see that for some reason...I guess because you had it labeled as being 3M "EPM" instead of "EDM".


Whoops. I'll get that changed.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> He did test it. It can be found in these results. It is very good from a weight to performance perspective, but on the grand scheme, its okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick, are you doing any targeted marketing to the *#VanLife* community???

Until I came across this 3M EDM CLD product on that *DIYvan* website, I had NO CLUE how vast and popular this converted van/Sprinter van living and traveling/camping community was!

Just a quick Google search reveals 100's of YouTube videos, vblogs, blogs, forums, and FB Groups! And multiple dedicated Online stores with customized products. It's a HUGE market.

There were HEAPS of van living "build logs" on YouTube, and many of them cover the sound deadening/temperature insulation aspect of the build and the product selection.

I think that the testing results of your product would be extremely valuable to this #vanlife group, as a main consideration is weight savings and the effectiveness of these products, since it is hard to swap or change once the build is completed, and they are adding literally A TON of weight to the interiors of these vehicles.

Most of these specialized #vanlife Online stores are also selling the 3M THINSULATE insulation products as well.

Anyway, it's a HUGE market that I would want to tap into if I was in your position!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Little update for everyone.. Fiber mat is taking a bit longer than expected, but for a good reason, but it is coming. How soon is hard to say though. Hopefully within the next couple of months.

Also, I'd like to welcome Illusion Audio to our web store. Coming soon, the L10, L12, C10, and C12 subwoofers will be sold on the ResoNix Sound Solutions Website 

Illusion Audio Subwoofers


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Another update.. ResoNix Fiber Mat is finally going to be available soon. US-made, fully hydrophobic and mildew resistant, and even better absorption coefficient performance than 3m thinsulate. Here is a pic of our final samples of different thicknesses. Yes, I think we will be offering different thicknesses too


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Bonus that it’s not made in China. I like the top 12 installation plaques. Probably should say top 3.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> Bonus that it's not made in China.


Yeah, this was very difficulty. I was actually ready to send payment to a manufacture overseas and I accidently came across a US manufacture that turns out, makes a product that has the data to show its the best, which, you know I like 



JCsAudio said:


> Probably should say top 3.


You saying we're not the best?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Yeah, this was very difficulty. I was actually ready to send payment to a manufacture overseas and I accidently came across a US manufacture that turns out, makes a product that has the data to show its the best, which, you know I like
> 
> 
> You saying we're not the best?


Very cool! I’m glad you we’re able to keep production in the US. Does this manufacture happen to be in Indiana?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

clange2485 said:


> Very cool! I’m glad you we’re able to keep production in the US. Does this manufacture happen to be in Indiana?


It seems as if they have facilities all over. The guy I spoke to is in florida.. that said, almost all sound deadener manufactures seem to be in or very close to Indiana.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Little teaser for ya'll.. ResoNix Sound Solutions Fiber Mat 25 and 45 will be available for pre-order within 24 hours. Here is the data sheet with the datasheet of various 3M Thinsulate models overlayed 

Edit, managed to find 3m products tested by the same facility. updated graph to match exact test method between the two. Note: Fiber Mat 45 and SM600L are the same thickness, and AU4020-6 and Fiber Mat 25 are the same thickness.









.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Numbers are great but just on pain in the ass factor alone I’ma have to keep all this Thinsulate in place. I’m not gutting this car again. lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Numbers are great but just on pain in the ass factor alone I’ma have to keep all this Thinsulate in place. I’m not gutting this car again. lol


Yeah, I would not suggest removing anything ever unless it is removing itself.


----------



## ophidia311 (May 3, 2021)

Would this be better than an eggcrate style closed cell foam in between door panel and inner skin on doors?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ophidia311 said:


> Would this be better than an eggcrate style closed cell foam in between door panel and inner skin on doors?


Yes. Eggcrate foam is open cell. Open cell holds moisture and will grow mold/mildew, and will break down. It also only has decent performance when it comes to absorption. Fiber Mat 25 and 45 are naturally hydrophobic and cannot grow mold or mildew and are much better at decoupling and absorption.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ResoNix Sound Solutions Fiber Mat 25 and Fiber Mat 45 are now available for pre-order and are priced this low until October 1st only! More information in the ResoNix post and product pages 

https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/product/fiber-mat-25/

https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/product/fiber-mat-45/


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

What if you need to cut it


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pwnt by pat said:


> What if you need to cut it





> *Things to note.*
> 
> 
> . Cutting the product with heavy duty scissors is very easy, but will open up the sealed edges. This is fine, but if agitated, this can cause fibers to pull out of the opening. Do NOT cut with a razor blade or box cutter. It will not cut cleanly. Scissors only.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Doh sorry I missed that on the product page. This looks like the easy button for stuffing the a-pillars/fender cavity behind the fender liner.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pwnt by pat said:


> Doh sorry I missed that on the product page. This looks like the easy button for stuffing the a-pillars/fender cavity behind the fender liner.


Yes, this stuff really is amazing to work with. quick and easy. I will have install pics on the site soon enough


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Little teaser for ya'll.. ResoNix Sound Solutions Fiber Mat 25 and 45 will be available for pre-order within 24 hours. Here is the data sheet with the datasheet of various 3M Thinsulate models overlayed
> 
> View attachment 347525


Is the data presented here for your product obtained from a *ASTM E1050* referenced test? Just want to make sure the data is from a similar test standard. It would be nice do this overlay from the back to back testing of all the products, but lab time can be expensive, haha.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

lithium said:


> Is the data presented here for your product obtained from a *ASTM E1050* referenced test? Just want to make sure the data is from a similar test standard. It would be nice do this overlay from the back to back testing of all the products, but lab time can be expensive, haha.


 From what I understand, it is E1050, but I am waiting for clarification on that. The other ASTM standard for testing a product like this just doesn't make sense over E1050 though, which is why I am currently assuming E1050.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> From what I understand, it is E1050, but I am waiting for clarification on that. The other ASTM standard for testing a product like this just doesn't make sense over E1050 though, which is why I am currently assuming E1050.


I'm not so sure. Unfortunately I don't have much experience with materials testing, but I think values shouldn't exceed 1 for a E1050 measurement (I could be completely wrong due to some experimental effect that google hasn't produced). Exceeding 1 would mean more than 100% absorption of sound. Its likely they performed a ASTM C423 type measurement in a reverb chamber (diffuse sound field). That would explain the values above 1 due to edge effect of the material. Hopefully your supplier can provide more info on their testing. If they did C423 there are also a variety of mounting methods (directly on the floor, elevated, edge sealing, etc). 

From this article:


http://www.sengpielaudio.com/AbsorptionsgradGroesserEins.pdf



Why is the sound absorption coefficient greater than 1.00? - Proceedings of Noise Con 90. Laboratory measurement of sound absorption is based on the effect of a patch of material on a diffuse sound field in a reverberation chamber. The mathematics used in the analysis presumes that sound travels with equal probability in all directions. This is more or less true throughout the room, except over the sample. For a highly absorptive sample sound travels into the specimen, but very little is reflected back. The discontinuity in the wave field at the edge of the specimen creates a diffraction effect that warps the sound field to make the specimen appear as much as a quarter-wavelength larger in each direction. This increases the sound absorption coefficient to such a degree that it often exceeds the theoretical limit of 1.00. Does this mean the data is invalid? No. The sound absorption coefficients reported are for a specimen of the given size in a diffuse sound field: application of these numbers to continuous surfaces may substantially overstate actual performance.​


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I cannot find anything about E1050 that says anything about ratings greater than 1. still searching, but I should hear back by Monday regardless.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

someone has the sexy hands!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

managed to find 3m products tested by the same facility. updated graph to match exact test method between the two. Note: Fiber Mat 45 and SM600L are the same thickness, and AU4020-6 and Fiber Mat 25 are the same thickness.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Nick, any data on thermal insulation or compression stiffness values?


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> managed to find 3m products tested by the same facility. updated graph to match exact test method between the two. Note: Fiber Mat 45 and SM600L are the same thickness, and AU4020-6 and Fiber Mat 25 are the same thickness.
> 
> View attachment 347772


Looks a bit more reasonable.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

pwnt by pat said:


> Nick, any data on thermal insulation or compression stiffness values?





> 1) what is the minimum compressed thickness of the 25mm? Between my door cards and mlv layer it's tight. I have to force the card back on with 1/8 ccf/mlv/ccf combo, although the ccf I'm using is probably way to stiff for the application and I'm sure I need to swap it out. Even if I split a 25mm and used half an on either side of the mlv that would be beneficial.
> 
> 2) can you comment on the compression stiffness and rebound rate of the 45mm? If you haven't seen my build log, I have six old soundstream amps mounted to the roof of my car in aluminum frames. I'm still working on the racks but they have a slight amount of vibration. I currently have some melamine sponge pads stuck up there to absorb vibrations and was planning on ordering a large sheet to cover the roof with. If there matts have a similar compression stiffness and rebound rate I would prefer to use that instead. If it's similar to thinsulate then I'll stick with mlv there.
> 
> 3) can you comment on airflow resistance? I have ib kickpanels and rear quarter panel mounted ib subs that open to the rear wheels and it would be beneficial to use the matt in the vent opening underneath a layer of hydrophobic mesh to reduce some wind and tire noise from the opening. That is, provided they don't cause the ib vent to act as an ap membrane.


Thermal Insulation values were added to product pages. 25 has an R-Value of 3.99, and 45 has an R-Value of 7.15.

I do not have data on compression deflection or compression set at the moment, but I can tell you this, it is MUCH softer than our previous foams. It is comparable to dense polyfill.

1) If its tight with 1/8" foam, its going to be tight with Fiber Mat 25. 

2) This is similar to thinsulate. Do not use it for this. 

3) This is hard to say. You can try it and take a before/after impedance sweep to see if anything changes. Also frequency response and the ol' "by ear" test can help, but I cannot reliably give info on how it will behave in this situation.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like we forgot to end the Fiber Mat 25 & 45 pre-order pricing on time, so we're going to let it roll for another 24 hours! Last chance to get Fiber Mat 25 & 45 for these prices!

https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/product/fiber-mat-25/

https://resonixsoundsolutions.com/product/fiber-mat-45/


----------

